# Why does my pigeon not have a cere?



## Lunasuke (Aug 9, 2016)

I mean, it's not a puffy white thing that other pigeons have. Is it just cause she's only a month and some old? Is this normal? Also, I want to know what type of pigeon she is :3


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Please don't put things like that on the bird. I'm sure it doesn't like it, and it could get caught on something. Yes, the cere will fill in later. Where did he come from?


----------



## Lunasuke (Aug 9, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> Please don't put things like that on the bird. I'm sure it doesn't like it, and it could get caught on something. Yes, the cere will fill in later. Where did he come from?


She doesn't mind it, I only put it on her for a picture, and she was in my balcony.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lunasuke said:


> She doesn't mind it, I only put it on her for a picture, and she was in my balcony.


*She is a bird and has no idea of that could hurt her, but it could be a danger. Is this a wild pigeon that came into your balcony?*


----------

